# Blending new sheathing to old



## vitone (Sep 27, 2014)

I am going to re-roof a house with a gable roof. It is about 30 squares and all of the old shingles will be torn off. The house has two garages, one at each end of the house.

The garages were built after the house and are sheathed in plywood but the house is sheathed in 2x6's. 

The owner wants me to install plywood on the middle section as well. This will create an obvious bump in the roof between the old sheathing and the new.

I was thinking of transitioning from the 1/2” high plywood to the existing plywood by using some 3/8” plywood and some shingles laid vertically to smooth out the bump.

Anybody have other ideas?
Thanks


----------

